# Horizontal bandsaw improvement



## jwmay (Aug 14, 2021)

This saw was always too low as far as I could figure. I also didn't like that it only rolled in a straight line. The plastic wheels were slick enough that I could put a hip on it, and slide it. But I'm pretty well done fighting heavy things.
Being a cheapskate, and not having a running welder at the moment, I scrounged up some lumber, and built what I wanted.
I've got storage for shorts, and storage for longer pieces, with a slide out drawer. Even the fasteners in this thing were leftovers from some other job.
Not having a way to lift the darn thing, I also built myself a contraption to lift it. This lumber was twisted and terrible, but nary a squeak was heard during the lift. Please forgive a little braggadocio. I'm really pleased with myself. Ha! I didn't take any pictures of it suspended. Safety first! 
After it was all said and done, the jib was disassembled and there's no sign it ever existed. But I may build another that could be stored as two uprights. It just worked so darn well. I think I need one now. But I wouldn't dare leave that one together. It was quite possibly the ugliest, most dangerous looking thing I've ever had the pleasure of building. 
Now don't go looking to close at the pictures. I know I didn't build a work of art. But it's solid, and does exactly what I want it to do.


----------



## hman (Aug 14, 2021)

Beauty is as beauty does.  You got it done, and it works ... so what's not to like?


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Aug 16, 2021)

im with you about the heavy lifting --85years used to dead lift 400 lbs. those days are long gone. have built something of the same for 6 by 48 in walker turner brand joiner.


----------

